# YES!!!!



## Overread (Jul 31, 2010)

I've wanted to get a shot of one of these bugs for ages, and then the other week one lands right on my windowsill and poses for me!







larger: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4148/4845492599_dd25c72268_o.jpg
Taken with Canon 400D, Canon MPE65mm macro, 580EX2 + lumiquest softbox
Each shot taken at f5.6, ISO 100, 1/200sec
Stacked from a series of 5 shots with Combine ZP

I might have to try editing and stacking again to lose a bit of the glare around the midface area, but overall I'm very pleased with the result. It was a handheld stack with the main limit being the recycle time on my flash. I'm seriously putting though to getting an external powerpack just so I can burst out 5-10 fast shots with flash when handholding a stack (there were 3 or so missed frames in this stack alone - thankfully there was enough to make a working stacked shot)

Any comments/crits welcome - thank you


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats! looks like the stack came out ok. I see what your saying about the mid face area and the glar but this is amazing shot. I love the eye!


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice shot. :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice!  Thats one crazy lookin eye.  

Edit:  best seen LARGE!


----------



## Overread (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys 
And yes it is best viewed large for those wonderfull eye details


----------



## Neil S. (Jul 31, 2010)

Macro photography is so cool because it allows you to see things that the human eye just can't possibly see (without the help of optics that is).

I know that I am stating the obvious here, but in this case it seems especially true.

That is one big crazy looking eye lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Airborne_Guy (Jul 31, 2010)

Thats an awesome shot!!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 31, 2010)

Really nice shot!


----------



## Sebastian Riel Ph. (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice catch dude


----------



## Hardrock (Jul 31, 2010)

Outstanding!:thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks for the compliments all


----------



## Micah (Aug 1, 2010)

Very cool. I haven't done any macro for a while, but that shot makes me want to get out the 105 macro and hit it hard.


----------



## Moe (Aug 1, 2010)

Spooky when seen large! Nice job!


----------



## klotzishere20 (Aug 1, 2010)

Very nice capture


----------



## TJ K (Aug 1, 2010)

Holy crap that's just amazing. The detail is ridiculous! Looks like i'm going to be renting a macro lens in the near future.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 1, 2010)

awesome!  What, BTW is it?


----------



## NateS (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome shot Overread.  Love the detail in the eye.  Is that a Deer Fly?  Can't tell for sure without the body shot, but that's what the eye looks like to me.  I'd be pleased too if I was you.


----------

